

Europe Wants a Supercomputer Made From Smartphones - yamaneko
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/europe-wants-a-supercomputer-made-from-smartphones/

======
dTal
I don't understand why you'd want this. ARM may have low power consumption per
CPU, but not per flop, and they're not cheaper per flop either. If this were a
toy project, then fine, but they're talking about a thousandfold increase over
the current state of the art. Surely this would cost a truly unholy amount of
money?

